# dry season simulation........ how long?



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im trying to breed my 7 adult RBP's 
ive been doing the dry season simulation i lowered the tank water 1/2 of the way and turned the temp up to 86f for the past 3-4 days now............ and i gave them a good feed like they would if they were catching stranded fish in the shallows in the dry season............ im wondering when should i fill the tank up and lower the temp again its already been 3-4 days how long should i keep the "dry" season going for? and what temp should i lower it to once i fill the tank back up?i was thinking around 77f maybe?if anyone can help i just need to know how much longer til i can fill the tank back up and what i should drop the temp to once i do so.........>? PLEASE help its my first real solid attempt at getting my reds to breed


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Read the pinned topics, then come back and ask questions.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i have and i cant find that specific thing........... it woulda been easier if u just posted the link instead of telling me that cause its like looking for a needle in a haystack......... u coulda helped out or just answered it if you knew it instead of making it difficult


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

dont feet your fish waile your simulating the dry season. i wouldnt feed them for quite some time.

when you fill ur tank back up again, thats when you should feed them.

good luck.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ok so what temp should i change it to once i fill it and how much longer should i keep it "dry season"?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 12:12 AM
> i have and i cant find that specific thing........... it woulda been easier if u just posted the link instead of telling me that cause its like looking for a needle in a haystack......... u coulda helped out or just answered it if you knew it instead of making it difficult


Is this simple enough for you? Its pinned at the top of the page.

The wet/dry season is not as easy as you think or simple. Dry season in the aquario should run about 2 weeks and the tank refilled gradually over a 1 week period. Each hobbyist has their own method, none of it is guaranteed to work.

Water temperature in the refilling portion should be no less than 1 to 2 degrees difference in the dry season water you are holding.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

much better







thanks


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

There are risks involved in doing this however. Are you aware of what you are doing? In many cases the simulation causes more aggression to come out of your piranhas.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

KC, I think you need to stay out of this one. Particularly since your credibility is suspect:



> KrazyCrusader Posted Today, 01:48 AM
> I have never seen Spilos, Macs, Sanchezi's or any other Serra's Shoal. This is due to the fact I haven't had the chance to witness any of this stuff first hand. My Red Bellies Like each other





> piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 01:43 AM
> much better thanks


Just monitor your fishes behavior towards each other. Cool water does invite breeding behavior in most cases. Assuming you have mixed gender. You also didn't state how large your fishes are. Nothing is cut in stone what might happen if aggressive will occur or just pre-breeding behavior or nothing at all.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they are all 6-9 inches and i have 7 the guy who had them b4 me had them breed and said there was 3 nests all at once so im hoping he wasnt shitting me but even if he was im sure they will still breed eventually because there is 7 of them and they are all mature enough to and i have them in a 120 gallon so there is enough space and i think i will try a one week cycle and then slowly start adding a bit of water at a time and also what temp should i turn it down to because u said lower temps invite them to breed?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 10:22 AM
> they are all 6-9 inches and i have 7 the guy who had them b4 me had them breed and said there was 3 nests all at once so im hoping he wasnt shitting me but even if he was im sure they will still breed eventually because there is 7 of them and they are all mature enough to and i have them in a 120 gallon so there is enough space and i think i will try a one week cycle and then slowly start adding a bit of water at a time and also *what temp should i turn it down to because u said lower temps invite them to breed? *


Its not turning down the temperature. The cooler water as it mixes with the warmer water is what triggers the mechanism in the fish to breed. Think of it as rain fall. In Amazonia there is a slight temp difference of cool water as it hits the surface of the warm river and this induces breeding.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

good luck on getting them to breed. i have heard that some people have had success with cold water changes but since u are already into the dry season i would stop feeding them for the rest of the duration and once u start to fill the tank introduce a lot of food like mayb clean feeders and try to feed them a variety to kinda simulate the abundance of food variety that occurs during the rainy season.. best of luck to u


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> 33truballa33 Posted Today, 12:26 PM
> good luck on getting them to breed. i have heard that some people have had success with cold water changes but since u are already into the dry season i would stop feeding them for the rest of the duration and once u start to fill the tank introduce a lot of food like mayb clean feeders and try to feed them a variety to kinda simulate the abundance of food variety that occurs during the rainy season.. best of luck to u


Good, constructive advice.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Your text was edited out. Had no value to the ongoing discussion.

<that figures>


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

i got a question, if your piranhas are home grown, how would they know what dry season is? is it in there blood?


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

General Information for the simulation can be found at opefe
Look on the page for breeding
Frank has this on opefe as some general guidelines that were given to him by a friend who spawned Cariba's on more than one occassion.



Frank said:


> Many aquarists go to a lot of trouble to set up water chemistry and aquascaping to get their fish to spawn. The problem seems to be to get them in the mood and try to simulate (and stimulate) their spawning season. *While it is true that most fish spawn seasonally, it is not necessarily because it is compulsory for them, only that the habitat regulates when they can go. If the habitat allows continuous spawning, most commonly in hydroelectric reservoirs, then the fish will take advantage of that.* An example is the Brazilian piranha Serrasalmus spilopleura, which changes its behaviour to spawn continuously in reservoirs.
> 
> Good luck and happy fishes!


It's all about getting the piraña in the mood. The wet/dry simulation is one "method" to try and "trigger" spawning. It doesn't always work. Some people stand behind it adamantly and some people have failed using this method.

Hell look at Franks Spawning of his Maculatus. He didn't even try to breed them and then one day he has eggs.

I hope this helps.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The key is to make the p's feel comfortable in their home. Ultimately it is up to the fish to reward you with eggs and fry.


----------

